# A GIFT FROM DIRECTV



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I just received the following e-mail from DIRECTV..."A Gift From DIRECTV...Your next movie rental is on us! Grab some popcorn - your next movie night is on us! Choose any rental you want (up to $5.99 value) as our way of saying thank you for being such a great customer. No strings attached - enjoy your movie!...Rent any movie up to $5.99, and we'll credit your bill-super easy! It's simple - Just rent and watch. 1. Go to channels 125-182...2.Select a movie to rent up to a $5.99 value...3. Watch from your List...Don't miss out! Be sure to rent soon, because this offer expires 9/20!" (9/20! is their typo, not mine).


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

wow they have not done that for some time


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I just looked and the last free movie I got from DirecTV was a 4K movie of my choice, in an email from them back on 12/22/2017. Yea it’s been a while!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I've never got a free movie from them.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> I've never got a free movie from them.


.....And you seem to be happy about that?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

No. I think they have a red mark on my account to not give this guy anything. Everyone on the planet seems to be getting NFL ST Max but me. But no sense crying about it.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

b4pjoe said:


> No. I think they have a red mark on my account to not give this guy anything. Everyone on the planet seems to be getting NFL ST Max but me. But no sense crying about it.


I've been there in the past, as a 23 year customer so I feel your pain. Keep playing Roulette. Most companies like Spectrum don't play the game so it's not worth it to call, but you still have the chance with DirecTV. :thumbsup:


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

codespy said:


> in an email from them back on 12/22/2017.


You keep emails for 3+ *years* lol?


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

codespy said:


> Most companies like Spectrum don't play the game so it's not worth it to call, but you still have the chance with DirecTV. :thumbsup:


I get discounts with both DirecTV and Cox, but my parents are with Time Warner, or whatever its called now, and they couldn't get anything.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> You keep emails for 3+ *years* lol?


I have a secondary email address that all my emails get copied to that I never even check on. It's a just in case I need something I deleted ages ago. It's got many years worth of emails. Spam and all&#8230;


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> You keep emails for 3+ *years* lol?


Yes- in a DirecTV folder. It contains previous work orders, some chat transcripts also freebies and other perks I've received over the recent years. It's not unusual, lol.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

codespy said:


> I just looked and the last free movie I got from DirecTV was a 4K movie of my choice, in an email from them back on 12/22/2017. Yea it's been a while!


Same here.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

codespy said:


> Yes- in a DirecTV folder. It contains previous work orders, some chat transcripts also freebies and other perks I've received over the recent years. It's not unusual, lol.


My dad also keeps every email he's ever gotten. In "totally unrelated" news, his Outlook also stopped working about 3 yrs ago lol.

At my last company, they had upgraded us to Office 365. I was also on a bunch of notification lists there (not by choice lol) so I would get about ~1000+ emails a day. I had spam rules for a lot of it, so I ended up only seeing about ~20 - 50 a day. Outlook 365, at least at that time (which is 6 months ago lol), had a hell of a problem dealing with ~100 emails. I'd hate to have to use it on 3+ yrs of emails.

Regular Outlook can handle a lot of emails, but my dad ended up breaking it years ago.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Speaking of emails, what a coincidence. I was browsing marketwatch this morning and saw a post about "email hording" actually being a thing.

The average inbox has 8,024 emails, but some 'hoarders' store more than half a million. How many is too many to keep?

My personal Outlook at home, as of now, legit only has 4 emails across ALL folders. And that's only because I bought a few things online. Once they arrive, assuming I'm happy with my purchases, those emails will be deleted as well.

At work, once I finish dealing with an email, it goes into my deleted folder. My inbox serves as my todo list. I haven't cleaned out the deleted folder in a while, so dunno how many emails are in there. At my old company, I'd keep emails in my deleted folder for maybe 3 - 6 months.

If I was dealing with someone either personal or professional and they drummed up an email from 3 years ago, I'd think that was pretty odd probably lol.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SledgeHammer said:


> Outlook 365, at least at that time (which is 6 months ago lol), had a hell of a problem dealing with ~100 emails. I'd hate to have to use it on 3+ yrs of emails.


Outluck gets decidedly more difficult to use and somewhat less stable with every major release. It doesn't help that Microsoft doesn't comprehend the well-establish standards associated with e-mail and fails miserably at implementing those that it established and ramrodded through with substantial donations to the standards body (this goes for Office documents as well).

I've got e-mails going back to 2007 in one of my inboxes. That's about the time I switched to using Thunderbird on Linux (Debian Etch) for my daily e-mails. The oldest is a receipt for a shareware purchase that I haven't put in the appropriate folder yet.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

No worries: the NSA has all of them


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

codespy said:


> I've been there in the past, as a 23 year customer so I feel your pain. Keep playing Roulette. Most companies like Spectrum don't play the game so it's not worth it to call, but you still have the chance with DirecTV. :thumbsup:


you have to cancel something with spectrum to get the deals and promo's again!!!


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

krel said:


> you have to cancel something with spectrum to get the deals and promo's again!!!


It's not worth the hassle to me to do that, nor would I do it with DirecTV. Plus, I'm lucky enough to be able to deduct the Spectrum costs as an unreimbursed partnership expense on my taxes since I have a home office.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> My dad also keeps every email he's ever gotten. In "totally unrelated" news, his Outlook also stopped working about 3 yrs ago lol.
> 
> At my last company, they had upgraded us to Office 365. I was also on a bunch of notification lists there (not by choice lol) so I would get about ~1000+ emails a day. I had spam rules for a lot of it, so I ended up only seeing about ~20 - 50 a day. Outlook 365, at least at that time (which is 6 months ago lol), had a hell of a problem dealing with ~100 emails. I'd hate to have to use it on 3+ yrs of emails.
> 
> Regular Outlook can handle a lot of emails, but my dad ended up breaking it years ago.


Trust me, I don't keep every email for my two personal email accounts, and they're cleared out/deleted or some saved on a daily basis.

I have 6 other email accounts for the several different municipalities I work in, and due to open records laws in Wisconsin, I have to keep them for at least 7 years. Most just stay in my inbox, but they are all read on a daily basis. Some are stored in sub folders if I need to reference them at a later date.


----------



## mcaldero (Feb 3, 2006)

I received an email early this morning from DIRECTV with the subject "A gift from us to you…". It stated that I was getting Epix free for three months. 

"Just tune in to Ch. 558-560 and start watching — there’s nothing else you need to do!"

However, when I tune into Epix, my receiver tells me that I don’t subscribe to Epix and prompts me to sign up. Epix also doesn’t show up on my account online. For those that have gotten free "gifts" like this in the past, do you gain access to the premium channel immediately?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

mcaldero said:


> I received an email early this morning from DIRECTV with the subject "A gift from us to you&#8230;". It stated that I was getting Epix free for three months.
> 
> "Just tune in to Ch. 558-560 and start watching - there's nothing else you need to do!"
> 
> However, when I tune into Epix, my receiver tells me that I don't subscribe to Epix and prompts me to sign up. Epix also doesn't show up on my account online. For those that have gotten free "gifts" like this in the past, do you gain access to the premium channel immediately?


I would call and see if the email is from a D*TV source or perhaps a scam email


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

I got the same e-mail as well today. Links on the e-mail go to non-AT&T/non-DirecTV site. Scam.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I got a text message like that yesterday that said the free gift was worth at least $99 dollars. The link took me to a site to do a survey for Walmart. In the trash it went.


----------



## DB Cooper (Jul 17, 2005)

Yes, I got the same deal email and checked epix the channels are on


----------



## ericknolls (Aug 18, 2013)

I got the the NFL Sunday Max for free too. Thanks DIRECTV... Y'all taken many of cash from me over the years. Nice to get a freebie every now and then.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

MysteryMan said:


> I just received the following e-mail from DIRECTV


I received the email today.

Is it me or is the audio lower on these channels?


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

mcaldero said:


> I received an email early this morning from DIRECTV with the subject "A gift from us to you&#8230;". It stated that I was getting Epix free for three months.
> 
> "Just tune in to Ch. 558-560 and start watching - there's nothing else you need to do!"
> 
> However, when I tune into Epix, my receiver tells me that I don't subscribe to Epix and prompts me to sign up. Epix also doesn't show up on my account online. For those that have gotten free "gifts" like this in the past, do you gain access to the premium channel immediately?


I got an email like that this morning. No links in the email. It was from the email address "[email protected]-mail.com". I checked the Epix channels and they are working.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

codespy said:


> Yes- in a DirecTV folder. It contains previous work orders, some chat transcripts also freebies and other perks I've received over the recent years. It's not unusual, lol.


good idea never trust the csr's


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

It's now a "Holiday Gift". I just rec'd this a minute ago...


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Mike Lang said:


> It's now a "Holiday Gift". I just rec'd this a minute ago...
> 
> View attachment 31943


Awsome!!!


----------



## 24Flames (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike Lang said:


> It's now a "Holiday Gift". I just rec'd this a minute ago...
> 
> View attachment 31943


Same here. Just received this email today. Been with DTV since 1995 and I've received a couple of these over years, but it's been a while.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I didn't get one this time. Apparently, I'm no longer a 'great customer'. ❌


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

The fine print says to allow up to 60 days for the credit. I'd rather have a credit now that just expires if I don't use it in time.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I got the same email! Love DirecTV lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

i didn't get the e-mail but they gave me other offers to get me to come back after i gave them a million reasons why i shouldn't


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

codespy said:


> I didn't get one this time. Apparently, I'm no longer a 'great customer'. ❌


Have you tried calling in for discounts??? They seem to be giving em away!!!


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

I got the email too. I looked at some of the $5.99 and under movies available. Pretty weak lineup of movies.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

krel said:


> Have you tried calling in for discounts??? They seem to be giving em away!!!


I get a crapload of discounts every year from DirecTV Sat, way more than any streaming service or my local cable company will give which is typically zilch.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea cable cos dont usually offered discounts behind bundle. 

I think my neighbor pays like 300 just for video 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

They have a channel 9582 , a guide advert and a url about this promo

Directv.com/moviegift 










DIRECTV movie offer terms and conditions | DIRECTV Customer Service & Support


View the terms and conditions of the DIRECTV movie offer.



www.directv.com






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

Well I used the promo. Unfortunately it was on Dear Evan Hansen because my wife & daughter HAD to see it.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

the promo is posted in the guide also.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 18, 2005)

krel said:


> the promo is posted in the guide also.


A new one or the one that expired yesterday?


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Mike Lang said:


> A new one or the one that expired yesterday?


Ide have to check on it I bet it's the old one though


----------

